# Va. Tech Fans Chanting ACC at End of OSU Game



## Silver Britches (Sep 7, 2014)

Did y'all hear those Virginia Tech fans chanting ACC at the end of the Ohio State game last night? I thought that was cute!  

That was a great win for Va. Tech and the ACC and I am certainly glad they beat Ohio State, as I am no fan of Urban Cryer. 

I picked Va. Tech to win and truly felt the defense would be too much for OSU and their young QB, and it was. If Va. Tech plays like this the rest of the way they should win the ACC. They looked better than any ACC team I've seen so far, even better than FSU.

Great road win for you ACC guys!


----------



## builderrwc (Sep 7, 2014)

I told everyone I saw yesterday to expect an upset. I thought Brewer would be the reason, I think he is the real deal! But this looks like a team this year, I mean a complete team not one person or egos. Go Hokies!

Not ready to say best in ACC, but I do think we will be playing FSU or Lousville for the ACC championship. Just glad to have a team back that has that shot.


----------



## Dub (Sep 7, 2014)

They looked awesome.  Was glad to see them rain on Urban's parade.

Gonna hurt my feelings next week, though.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 8, 2014)

I didn't hear it, but see what kind of monster you SEC fans have created.  

Personally, I was glad to see VaTech with the win, but not because ACC.  I just hate Corch Irvin Myas that bad.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 8, 2014)

Good win for Beamer!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 8, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Did y'all hear those Virginia Tech fans chanting ACC at the end of the Ohio State game last night? I thought that was cute!
> 
> That was a great win for Va. Tech and the ACC and I am certainly glad they beat Ohio State, as I am no fan of Urban Cryer.
> 
> ...



I didn't catch that or here anyone I knew that was at the game mention it. But I would say it was possible the 200fans there could have been chanting that?

Even with the completely new Oline and a QB that has only started 2 games in his short college career, they should have won if they make the short FG's they missed or the sure TD the receiver dropped in the endzone.

Great win for VT and I do like their QB.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Dub (Sep 13, 2014)

Proud of my Pirates.


Wish the Dawgs had of played as far above their potential as the Pirates did today.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 14, 2014)

Dub said:


> Proud of my Pirates.
> 
> 
> Wish the Dawgs had of played as far above their potential as the Pirates did today.



You should be proud, Those guys have a scrappy team that would give anyone fits. They should have beat Carolina last week, too. I believe ECU is going to have a pretty good season.

Yes, my Dawgs let me down once again. Seems like we're cursed. 

Anyway, best of luck to you and ECU the rest of the season. They'll be fun to watch.


----------



## Dub (Sep 14, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> You should be proud, Those guys have a scrappy team that would give anyone fits. They should have beat Carolina last week, too. I believe ECU is going to have a pretty good season.
> 
> Yes, my Dawgs let me down once again. Seems like we're cursed.
> 
> Anyway, best of luck to you and ECU the rest of the season. They'll be fun to watch.





Thanks !!!!



I'm sure our Dawgs will recover and rebound.



There is just something about that SC game that takes us outa focus more than others.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm glad that VaTech beat Urban seems they partied all week though. As for the chanting ACC seems like its like chanting "We're #2"


----------



## builderrwc (Sep 14, 2014)

*tjl*



tjl1388 said:


>



You do realize you would be having one of your rants if someone was laughing at a Miami jab? Then you would go off saying why do you need to comment on a post that has nothing to do with your team? Then you would say when you get X amount of antique championships then you can say something!


----------



## gin house (Sep 14, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> You should be proud, Those guys have a scrappy team that would give anyone fits. They should have beat Carolina last week, too. I believe ECU is going to have a pretty good season.
> 
> Yes, my Dawgs let me down once again. Seems like we're cursed.
> 
> Anyway, best of luck to you and ECU the rest of the season. They'll be fun to watch.



 We beat them by 10, how should they have beat us?   First half we were throwing it around with no success but second Half line it up and run over them.  I give the pirates props.   They are a good team but let's not go that far.    I say they are what UCF was last year.   Very good team.


----------



## gin house (Sep 14, 2014)

builderrwc said:


> I told everyone I saw yesterday to expect an upset. I thought Brewer would be the reason, I think he is the real deal! But this looks like a team this year, I mean a complete team not one person or egos. Go Hokies!
> 
> Not ready to say best in ACC, but I do think we will be playing FSU or Lousville for the ACC championship. Just glad to have a team back that has that shot.



Builder,    Honestly I don't see how Bud Foster is still on the payroll the end of the year.    Our defense is horrible but I have to say VA Tech's is much worse.   I don't think defense can be that bad and go anywhere.


----------



## builderrwc (Sep 14, 2014)

gin house said:


> Builder,    Honestly I don't see how Bud Foster is still on the payroll the end of the year.    Our defense is horrible but I have to say VA Tech's is much worse.   I don't think defense can be that bad and go anywhere.



I said this yesterday and it is rough but, when I was a kid in football camp at VT I met Don Strock and when he shook my hand I became a lifer. I have grown up thinking there was no team but VT. We kinda have settled at being mediocre but we have those times when we win a game like the OSU game and think maybe....just maybe we can be THAT team. But then Saturday happens and we come back to reality. We are a team that can beat anyone on a given day, and then overlook someone or think ahead and stink it up. That being said there are changes being made there. We never thought Hite would be gone, but Beamer shook up the offensive staff. Foster used to be the man and still is one of the best but there are times when a change is needed to grow. Maybe even at the top, Beamer ball they keep talking about on tv has been dead for sometime, I can't remember the last time they blocked a punt?


----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2014)

gin house said:


> We beat them by 10, *how should they have beat us?*   First half we were throwing it around with no success but second Half line it up and run over them.  I give the pirates props.   They are a good team but let's not go that far.    I say they are what UCF was last year.   Very good team.





Anything that I say here will just sound like sour grapes.


We _had_ our chances....settling for field goals......later missed a critical kick.......two picks thrown in desperation.

I think we did the very best we could have holding Davis & Wilds to the same yardage that Georgia allowed.  Those two are going to be about the toughest and fastest I hope we face for the rest of the year.

Chances, had....chances squandered.  It stung......but it was fun watching.

Truth of the matter is that no matter what the score would have been at halftime....Spurrier would have found a way and he hardly was nervous at all.  Far from it.  He was probably just thinking about getting a good night's sleep.

I'm under no illusions.  But I really would have been on happy fool with a win there.   Maybe one day.........


----------



## Dub (Sep 15, 2014)

builderrwc said:


> I said this yesterday and it is rough but, when I was a kid in football camp at VT I met Don Strock and when he shook my hand I became a lifer. I have grown up thinking there was no team but VT. We kinda have settled at being mediocre but we have those times when we win a game like the OSU game and think maybe....just maybe we can be THAT team. But then Saturday happens and we come back to reality. We are a team that can beat anyone on a given day, and then overlook someone or think ahead and stink it up. That being said there are changes being made there. We never thought Hite would be gone, but Beamer shook up the offensive staff. Foster used to be the man and still is one of the best but there are times when a change is needed to grow. Maybe even at the top, Beamer ball they keep talking about on tv has been dead for sometime, I can't remember the last time they blocked a punt?





Understood.  I felt the same way being coached by Jeff & Joe Bostic and R.C. Thielemann at football camp.  

Huge impression.




Frank Beamer is hugely respected by all NCAA & NFL coaches....and with good reason.   I truly hope to see things get back on track there.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 15, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I'm glad that VaTech beat Urban seems they partied all week though. As for the chanting ACC seems like its like chanting "We're #2"



That's why FSU fans don't chant ACC, because we're number #1.  

When was the last time Ole Miss was #1, again?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 15, 2014)

builderrwc said:


> You do realize you would be having one of your rants if someone was laughing at a Miami jab? Then you would go off saying why do you need to comment on a post that has nothing to do with your team? Then you would say when you get X amount of antique championships then you can say something!



The proper resonse to a Miami fan is always.....

5 rANgs yO!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 15, 2014)

builderrwc said:


> You do realize you would be having one of your rants if someone was laughing at a Miami jab? Then you would go off saying why do you need to comment on a post that has nothing to do with your team? Then you would say when you get X amount of antique championships then you can say something!



Nope. 

I just really enjoy it when VT loses. 

And the fact that I got a reaction out of you makes it all that much better. 

You'll probably kill us again this year as well but it won't matter because once again that dusty ole trophy case will remain the way it always has been and will be....empty.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 15, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Nope.
> 
> I just really enjoy it when VT loses.
> 
> ...



What is this madness?  A fan who cheers when a rival team loses.  That's just silliness.


----------



## Resica (Sep 15, 2014)

builderrwc said:


> I said this yesterday and it is rough but, when I was a kid in football camp at VT I met Don Strock and when he shook my hand I became a lifer. I have grown up thinking there was no team but VT. We kinda have settled at being mediocre but we have those times when we win a game like the OSU game and think maybe....just maybe we can be THAT team. But then Saturday happens and we come back to reality. We are a team that can beat anyone on a given day, and then overlook someone or think ahead and stink it up. That being said there are changes being made there. We never thought Hite would be gone, but Beamer shook up the offensive staff. Foster used to be the man and still is one of the best but there are times when a change is needed to grow. Maybe even at the top, Beamer ball they keep talking about on tv has been dead for sometime, I can't remember the last time they blocked a punt?


My brother lived right next door to Don Strock's parents, Pa.


----------



## builderrwc (Sep 15, 2014)

Resica said:


> My brother lived right next door to Don Strock's parents, Pa.



I was 11-12 and first stay away from home, and sneaking out to run through downtown Blacksburg. He was already out of school but they introduced him and all I can remember about the whole camp is how his hand just seemed to wrap around my hand twice! I became a Hokie and Dolphin fan because of him. I don't care for pro much anymore but still a Hokie.


----------



## Resica (Sep 15, 2014)

builderrwc said:


> I was 11-12 and first stay away from home, and sneaking out to run through downtown Blacksburg. He was already out of school but they introduced him and all I can remember about the whole camp is how his hand just seemed to wrap around my hand twice! I became a Hokie and Dolphin fan because of him. I don't care for pro much anymore but still a Hokie.


Never met him but met his folks. His sister lives a stones throw away and his brother is the AD at the  high school that Don went to. Down to earth people.


----------



## gin house (Sep 15, 2014)

builderrwc said:


> I said this yesterday and it is rough but, when I was a kid in football camp at VT I met Don Strock and when he shook my hand I became a lifer. I have grown up thinking there was no team but VT. We kinda have settled at being mediocre but we have those times when we win a game like the OSU game and think maybe....just maybe we can be THAT team. But then Saturday happens and we come back to reality. We are a team that can beat anyone on a given day, and then overlook someone or think ahead and stink it up. That being said there are changes being made there. We never thought Hite would be gone, but Beamer shook up the offensive staff. Foster used to be the man and still is one of the best but there are times when a change is needed to grow. Maybe even at the top, Beamer ball they keep talking about on tv has been dead for sometime, I can't remember the last time they blocked a punt?



 Hey, Va Tech has tradition.   I'm a Gamecock fan, lol.    We're trying to build some 100 years late to the party.   I know how it is to love a team and root for them even in the down years.    2000 and 2001 were hard to watch.   Va. Tech is in a hotbed of recruits and will be back I'm sure.    Just seems to me the program doesn't at all reflect the teams you saw 10-15 years ago.    Better days are ahead for both of us


----------



## gin house (Sep 15, 2014)

Dub said:


> Anything that I say here will just sound like sour grapes.
> 
> 
> We _had_ our chances....settling for field goals......later missed a critical kick.......two picks thrown in desperation.
> ...



I expected to come in and walk over ECU but man that's a good football team.   I was really surprised at the talent and the play on the field.   I think they're last years UCF and will probably win their conference.    That's a solid, solid team.


----------



## builderrwc (Sep 15, 2014)

gin house said:


> Hey, Va Tech has tradition.   I'm a Gamecock fan, lol.    We're trying to build some 100 years late to the party.   I know how it is to love a team and root for them even in the down years.    2000 and 2001 were hard to watch.   Va. Tech is in a hotbed of recruits and will be back I'm sure.    Just seems to me the program doesn't at all reflect the teams you saw 10-15 years ago.    Better days are ahead for both of us


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 24, 2014)

builderrwc said:


> I told everyone I saw yesterday to expect an upset. I thought Brewer would be the reason, I think he is the real deal! But this looks like a team this year, I mean a complete team not one person or egos. Go Hokies!
> 
> Not ready to say best in ACC, but I do think we will be playing FSU or Lousville for the ACC championship. Just glad to have a team back that has that shot.



      

Keep on chanting ACC though...  

The only thing in Virginia that could tackle Duke Johnson last night was a metal bench.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 24, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Keep on chanting ACC though...
> 
> The only thing in Virginia that could tackle Duke Johnson last night was a metal bench.



Duke looked solid.  The bench incident was scary...glad he didn't get hurt.


----------

